
Beijing is turning to Ukraine to modernize its military - 1PlayerOne
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/europe/at-a-ukrainian-aircraft-engine-factory-chinas-military-finds-a-cash-hungry-partner/2019/05/20/ceb0a548-6042-11e9-bf24-db4b9fb62aa2_story.html
======
CharlesColeman
Paywall bypass: [http://archive.fo/P8FCS](http://archive.fo/P8FCS)

